# Camcorder Help Please!



## Dark Shocktail (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm not sure if this is the right place for it, but it's the closest I saw =s

I need some help using the footage I've gotten on my camera. It's in VRO. format and I can't use that in Windows Media Player. I don't know where I can convert it for free/without getting a big watermark plastered over it and it's very frustrating. The camera was a gift from my mum and I want to use it for a bunch of walkthroughs/rants on YouTube. So, I do need to know this.

Can anyone help or will I have to spend money just so I can use it? x.x


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Nov 1, 2008)

Download a WMV Converter.

They're usually free.


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Nov 1, 2008)

I tried to find one but I couldn't find a good one that didn't activate my computers spyware alarms, didn't put a huge watermark on the video or that could actually change the VRO. file =/


----------

